# Drop that gender guess right here!!



## chelsealynnb

12 week ultrasound, heartbeat was 166. :pink: or :blue: ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 66


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

I'm guessing GIRL! I'm no pro, but I did a little research on skull and nub theories. It's fun to guess anyways! When are you doing your gender scan?


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I say :blue:


----------



## Pandora0814

The skull has a slant so I'm guessing...

:blue:


----------



## Jennuuh

Popping over from your journal Chelsea! I switched your angle on the picture to right side up. 

And while I know you're seriously hoping for a girl this time.. IF what I think is the nub - It definitely look's :blue: to me. You know what this calls for though! Go post on Ingender and look for Jenaemma, Coldwater, etc. If that's the nub I'm seeing, they will definitely know!

https://i58.tinypic.com/25jxvfr.png

P.S. Do you have any other pictures?


----------



## DentDoc16

:pink:


----------



## chrislo4

:blue:


----------



## chelsealynnb

I also think it's a boy lol. Keep the guesses coming!


----------



## chelsealynnb

More pics:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## chelsealynnb

In between the legs
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 40


----------



## chelsealynnb

Idk why they're all sideways! Grr
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Boy


----------



## Jennuuh

As much as I wish I could guess girl, I'm still sticking with Boy from the other pictures. I know you'll love him just as much as the other two :) Look at how many princes and protectors you'll have by your side through the years with three boys (if this adorable baby is a boy as well)! Lucky lady!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I feel like I don't even need a gender scan now because I think it's a boy so much lol


----------



## hayley x

That is such a clear nub shot, definately a little boy in there <3 congratulations :) xxx


----------



## Mom2Chloe

My guess is baby boy.


----------



## Julesillini8

You know what I now think from commenting in your journal, but had to comment on what amazing pics you got from your US! What a great US tech, those pics are awesome of your little one! So fun to see little baby :)


----------



## bazzb

I guess boy!


----------



## DrMum

Great pics Chelsea! And that's one little boy in there I think! Congrats!


----------



## cmr01

I think its a boy for sure!


----------



## smawfl

Boy x


----------



## Loozle

I also think boy based on the nub x


----------



## chelsealynnb

AlyssaANDjosh said:


> I'm guessing GIRL! I'm no pro, but I did a little research on skull and nub theories. It's fun to guess anyways! When are you doing your gender scan?

I have a private scan booked on Sept 12th (16 weeks) and my 20 week scan with my OB is October 20th :D

I posted on Ingender, now just waiting for responses from the people over there. 

https://www.in-gender.com/forum/Thread.aspx?ID=301402&p=0#2742642


----------



## nickyb

Def looks boy congrats


----------



## madseasons

Looks :blue: to me as well. My :pink: nub was completely FLAT. :)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy too!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Look :blue:


----------



## auraobie

All boy, congrats :)


----------



## rwhite

:blue:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Today is my scan!! We didn't end up going to the private scan. Will update ASAP!!


----------



## tdog

chelsealynnb said:


> Today is my scan!! We didn't end up going to the private scan. Will update ASAP!!

I also think boy Hun based on nub can't wait for update xx


----------



## chelsealynnb

The majority of you were right - it's a BOY!! :D


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Congrats :D


----------



## tdog

Yey I was right congrats hun :) xx


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations on your sweet boy! <3


----------



## Loozle

Congratulations on your baby boy! xx


----------

